# naluto ko na yung order mo.gaan ng bwena mano mo ah,



## bubwit

Hello everyone!

I need your help "again" in translation this to me please:

"naluto ko na yung order mo. gaan ng bwena mano mo ah, dami pang nkuhang order si Jen.bka hatid na lng nmin senyo mamya. mgandang araw."

the only thing I was able to translate was "good day"..

-thanx po!


----------



## ShroomS

Lol at least you got the last part right.  Anyway, this is what the rest of the message means:

I already cooked what you ordered. The first sale you made for today wasn't very profitable, and Jen even got more orders than you did. I think we'll just deliver it to you later.


----------



## bubwit

Thanx Alot Shrooms,that was really helpful..I'm gonna relate each word toits meaning in Tagalgo,I find this way of learning better..thanx alot again!!

Roshini!!I wish if i can help you on this...am as junoir as you in tagalog,but at least I can differentaite a name froma  verb!!!hehehehe

magandang Araw to you all!!!


----------

